# difference in eph 25+ and the extreme one?



## Guest (Feb 28, 2005)

i have the 25+ whats the difference in it and 25+extreme?


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2005)

hello bulldog, you got a link or a webpage to the one you are using?

may be just different ingredients or different amounts.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2005)

no i got them locally it says eph25+

aperfect compination of

ephedrine 30mg

caffeine 30mg

asprin 30mg

narnegin 80mg

60 capsules


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2005)

bump is the extreme one stronger or the same,thanks


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2005)

hello bulldog,

i,ve never used the ones you are using so couldnt really say they are stronger, the eph 25 sxtreme are the best i have ever used.

and am currently using them now.

do the ones you have work alright.

cheers steve


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2005)

yes thet seem to do the job,they must be made by the same people cause its exackly the same tub only doesnt say extreme.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2005)

thats because extreme had to stop selling them


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

No Jackamo you are off the mark, Extreme do not make them, the fact they are called EPH 25 Extreme was a conincidence and that's what encouraged us to sell them.

The difference between the two is that EPH 25 Extreme is made by a legit company, hence all the disclaimers, contraindications and instructions. The others are strictly black market jobs, no instructions, warnings, contraindications, manufacturers details or anything.

Many of the people who I know say the EPH 25+ ones tend to vary in strength, but with no manufacturers details on them are you surprised? I'm not, nobody can call up to complain or anything.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2005)

bingo extreme has hit the nail on the head,when i got them the label isnt first class they do work but it doesnt say who makes them etc.next time i will order the extreme you know what your getting.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2005)

extreme how many are in a tub?


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2005)

hello bulldog

60 in a pot

serving size 1 capsule


----------



## mutley1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

These are rock solid IMO. Impressed.

Had a great workout, had a minor problem as they suppresed my appetite after the workout. Sides I would expect.

I was still going on it 5 hrs later in the pub....let me tell you that was interesting :shock:


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2005)

I have recently purcahsed some EPH25+ from a friend at my local gym. Are these safe to use then or should i bin them and purchase some of the EPH25+ Extreme instead?

Or will i be alright using them and then changed to the extreme capsules later?

Also, do you take them as a capsule or put it into water and drink it?

Regards

Womble


----------

